# Bigguns' Catfish



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay never ceases to amaze me. 
I'm having a blast running Charters on the #1 destination in the United States for Channel Catfish.
Last weekend they brought-in two 18-pounders, one 17-pounder, one 16-pounder, and so many more over 10s we quit weighing them. They caught and released over 200-pounds Friday afternoon. Then came back Saturday and had a slow-day of only 63-Catfish. Wow!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

This is amazing. If you dont mind me asking what are you using for bait I have never done as well as you.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

garshark said:


> This is amazing. If you dont mind me asking what are you using for bait I have never done as well as you.


I am using shrimp for bait. And I am fishing in the #1 Channel Cat destination in the United States.


----------

